# Breyers



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

I have about 20. Ive got most of them for christmas/birthdays, but when I see them at flea markets I always get them. I dont customize as Id probably ruin them. Heres a picture of them. Theres a few I couldnt get in there. theres one I dont have that I would kill for: Blue Suede Shoes. Also the mare and foal unicorns? there horns are broken off


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll get some pix in a bit. I have about 36 crammed into my "display" area:lol:


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I had about 110 at the most but I sold a bunch of them to help pay for college (made about $3000). I still have around 30, my faves are Smart little Lena, Warrior (who I spent forever looking for because he wasn't released in CA), Afleet Alex. 

BansheeBabe, My sister has Blue Sued Shoes


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

nice ill try to get some of mine soon


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here you is!
1. 2 drafts with I dunno what names
2. Diablo (buckskin) and King.
3. Isadora Cruce
4. pinto draft glossy finish
5. 2 appaloosa twin foals
6. Arab and Old Timer (cart horse)
7. Ruffian with his REAL ribbon
8. Misty of Chingateuge(sp.)
9. Rearing Roan and painted by me stallion
10. Belle from saddle club and Flint
More to come!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are the rest!
1. Huckeberry Finn
2. SPirit and Blue Roan Mare
3. Buttercup
4. Cloud and Pinto
5. Mare and foal
6. Rain and Chilli (realistic)
7. No names
8. Quickstep (bay) and mare
9. No names.


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Shes so lucky!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine have been passed down to my younger siblings. They're full of dings and scrapes from when I'd play with them and they'd have fights


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

These are the one's i have.
I like to collect the models of famous horses, especially racehorses 
The first Breyer i ever got was given to me by my aunt. I dont have a pic but it's a chestnut Andalusian.
Then i got Seabiscuit & War Admiral.













I taped a bio of War Admiral to the back of his box because for some silly reason they printed Seabiscuit's.
Then i bought a model of the famous show jumper Snow Man






as well as the Spirit family collection.







My favorite, though is my Man O' War model. It cost me $100 and comes in the original box & packaging


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have about 60 including a few porceline ones and some vintage ones that my mom handed down to me. My favorite is the 1980's version of the Black Stallion. I only have about half of them out on shelves because I just don't have the room for them.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

These are some of my Breyers, including my Flash conga and some customs i myself painted 

I recently bought a absoloutly mint (lsq quality) set of GG Valentine and her colt, Heartbreaker.... im so happy...except Heartbreaker doesnt stand!!  I have noticed others selling them and seems like this is a VERY common fault ;/ my colt only stands when hes leaning against him dam


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I only have three! 

These are the first two I ever got, when I was four. They also came with a little foal, but I promptly broke his leg by making him jump off the box they came in :lol: He's long since been lost, but I still have the "mom and dad" of the group.

I had a horse theme at my wedding reception, hence the flowers.









Mare









Stud









And here they are at my wedding 









Last year I told mom I wanted her to start giving me Breyer's horses for Christmas (but I would have to pick it out, because I'm very selective haha), so I got this little guy. He's scratching his face, but I had extra flowers, so he got some too.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I collected them growing up, still have them, but they are in a couple boxes in the utility room. We have been remodeling the house 1 room at a time, and when we did my daughters (who's moved out) I wanted to make it a "horse" room. My Husband had his motorcycle room, that we maid my son's room into, but... the room has turned into a car room. I had planned on putting up some natural wood shelves and displaying them. At last count I'm thinking I had 73, but without them spread out, to count, I'm thinking I've lost a box somewhere in the moves, or more like my husband throwing them away! I've been collecting as far as I can remember, and I'm 49 yrs old. I've picked up a few here and there at flea markets, garage sales, and recently got a brand new one from Atwoods for $5 on clearance!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I collected them as a kid and still have them all. I have a few peter stones too. I used to show them. It was a bit weird looking back on it but I would do it again. My grandfather built me these incredible barns for them (about 5). I think I have roughl 160ish of them. They are all packed in bubble rap in our big storage room in our house. I had scenes and tack and everything, a lot of them custom.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

My dad built me some barns also, was one long barn with several stalls. The neighbors boy's had those 12" GI Joe's.... they all went to war on horses! lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have a much smaller collection than I used to, and they are mostly in storage since I live in a small apt. right now...I LOVE breyer horses!!!


----------

